# Can a uk phone work in canada?



## livo (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a fax/phone and other land line phones in the UK



QUESTION: Will they work in Canada?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

livo said:


> I have a fax/phone and other land line phones in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION: Will they work in Canada?


No.


----------

